# New Archery shop and range opening in Sheboygan county



## sudimpact (Jan 15, 2013)

Sudden Impact Archery is a new Archery shop/store/indoor range opening up the beginning of Febuary. We have 4500sq.ft of building. 1500sqft of store space,1000sq.ft of social area,3000 sq.ft is indoor range 20 yd max. targets are on a track and cable system(no walking to retrieve your arrows) and video system I have all big game of north america and small game and also a kids game. The archery shop is using Last chance bow press, and a combination of easton bowforce mapper and spot hogg hooter shooter for accurate tuning.We are in the process of getting merchandise such as bowtech, easton ,carbon express,ect. We are located in Hingham right off of hwy57 between Adell and Waldo.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

sudimpact.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi hope you enjoy AT. WELCOME


----------

